

Web.py works on google app engine - bootload
http://webpy.appspot.com/

======
bootload
follow this thread ~
[http://groups.google.com/group/webpy/browse_thread/thread/e7...](http://groups.google.com/group/webpy/browse_thread/thread/e716a79c8092b4c0)

